# New Ackie Project



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Just got started on a new project!! looking at keeping a small group of ackies in there, 7.5 foot long x 3 foot wide x 6 foot high, i'm getting excited!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate it when people post these, because now I have to wait so see it finished 

Looks sick though. Should do the job pretty well, are you having ramps and split levels in it. I was thinking you could have a ramp to like a shelf in the middle then a ramp up to a solid level above it so more groundspace without worrying about falling. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not sure where that enclosures going? You could have big group of acanthurus in there. The height is wasted though. Not saying they won't use it but it's going to cost you loads and make it more difficult to provide good temps and humidity. It would be a good enclosure for tree monitors though (prasinus spp).


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cant wait too see it finished: victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats a big viv for ackies, pack it out with dense foliage and rocks and they'll be like pigs in sh*t. You may never see them but they'll be happy.

:lol2:


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

Barlow said:


> I'm not sure where that enclosures going? You could have big group of acanthurus in there. The height is wasted though. Not saying they won't use it but it's going to cost you loads and make it more difficult to provide good temps and humidity. It would be a good enclosure for tree monitors though (prasinus spp).


why exactly is the height wasted? do you even know what hes going to do with it...

i have a SINGLE ackie in a 5x2x4 (LxDxH), its a fakerock setup with platforms, branches, rocks and ledges throughout and he uses ALL of that space. Infact he LOVES to climb, right up a vertical (fake)rockface up onto the uv reflector, across the top and down the otherside.

ackies arent lazy creatures such as boscs



Whosthedaddy said:


> Thats a big viv for ackies, pack it out with dense foliage and rocks and *they'll be like pigs in sh*t. You may never see them but they'll be happy.*
> 
> :lol2:


^^^exactly


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Barlow said:


> I'm not sure where that enclosures going? You could have big group of acanthurus in there. The height is wasted though. Not saying they won't use it but it's going to cost you loads and make it more difficult to provide good temps and humidity. It would be a good enclosure for tree monitors though (prasinus spp).


Barlow where's your sense of adventure!

I can see your point but what you've got remember is on the right of that cage there will be two shelves one with an isolation viv & the other with my roaches & equipment on.

In the middle will be my chair & to the left will be a small window ( to retain heat loss to a min) with cork bark & logs stick etc screwed right to the top of the viv, a 3x3x 2 high ( stepped down design to create to different layers of soil level) box of sandy loam on the left & a 2x3x2 high on the right.

I already have 10 kgs of cork bark & 5 more on the way!:2thumb:



Whosthedaddy said:


> Thats a big viv for ackies, pack it out with dense foliage and rocks and they'll be like pigs in sh*t. You may never see them but they'll be happy.
> 
> :lol2:


that's what i'm hoping pigs in poop!! & hopefully they'll provided me with some good behaviour filming at the same time & some CB off spring, i hope!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*Stage 2 completed this weekend. *

Stage 2 done, ply boarding out next job.


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

If that's insulation you have behind the boards make sure you have plenty of ventilation (top and bottom), otherwise you'll just end up with an oversize oven with stale air and little thermal gradient.


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Magpye said:


> If that's insulation you have behind the boards make sure you have plenty of ventilation (top and bottom), otherwise you'll just end up with an oversize oven with stale air and little thermal gradient.


I don't put ventilation in till i'm in the last stages, it's easier to work out then & that insulation has the silver side facing out, this should reflect the heat from the outside back outwards.

This is built with-in my old reptile room which was fully insulated, providing windows were blacked out, even the old set-up the room would remain cool in the summer daytime & warm at night time.

This is the 3rd time i've used this type of set-up & usually the heat will go no higher than the temp you set on the stat, i've mainly double insulated to cut my electric bills down & provided more of a stable temp with-in the enclosure.

But thank you for pointing it out!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*& some more!*


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Gonna be monster of a set up, well done.


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*and some more!!*

Finished the sealing today, never worked with epoxy resin pond paint till now, wasn’t sure on coverage/thickness & drying time. I know it tells you on the tin but until you use it you never know how quick a painter you are & how accurate the times are on the tin against temps etc. 

Anyway went well & i’d use again, decided to aquarium silicone seal before epoxy resin sealing, with it all been wood & the weight of soil & wood expansion i decided to seal 1st & hopefully avoid cracks in the base & wall sides. 

As for cost the only killer so far has been the 6x2 x9mm ply ( around 20 sheets by the end), 8x4 would of been more cost effective but involve a whole lot more of straight line sawing, the stud walling uprights are cheap to buy & the insulation is around £14.00 for 4 x 5.5mL x370mmW, epoxy resin slightly more than exterior varnish. 

I had various bit & pieces of wood & varnish left over from over projects that has helped me, anyway soil in next weekend depending on the weather!


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Really looking forward to seeing the final thing. Keep the pics and posts coming!


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Catfud said:


> Really looking forward to seeing the final thing. Keep the pics and posts coming!


Cheers!!  & some more>








































:2thumb:


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*Last ones! *

It will be sealed & varnished over the weekend! ):2thumb:
























& my seat to the right!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice looks great, But how you gona deal with eggs, If a female lays deep in the substrate ?. Will you leave them to hatch in there ?, How will you catch you baby before getting eaten by there parents ?. And what about cleaning when you change the substrate how will you do so with out killing eggs, or even Ackies both adult and babys that are buried. And a lot of work if mine was to get in there, They may already be in there now.


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

gazz said:


> Nice looks great, But how you gona deal with eggs, If a female lays deep in the substrate ?. Will you leave them to hatch in there ?, How will you catch you baby before getting eaten by there parents ?. And what about cleaning when you change the substrate how will you do so with out killing eggs, or even Ackies both adult and babys that are buried. And a lot of work if mine was to get in there, They may already be in there now.


214cm x90cm x60cm deep isn't that much substrate! & if you look each side can be easily reached by just reaching in & the logs can be built up or removed one by one as required.

there's a few years before i need to deal with eggs problems & the substrate i've used readily holds rabbit burrows, so a smaller lizard shouldn't have problems!


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*Update*










And the residents>


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ACE  wish i had room for something like that


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

I must offer my apologies, I said it looked a bit big at first and was a waste (bad choice of words). It looks friggin awesome man. Puts my ackie viv to shame. How many have you got in there? I think you're gonna break your back diggin for eggs though lol. Well done that man!!!!!!!


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Barlow said:


> I must offer my apologies, I said it looked a bit big at first and was a waste (bad choice of words). It looks friggin awesome man. Puts my ackie viv to shame. How many have you got in there? I think you're gonna break your back diggin for eggs though lol. Well done that man!!!!!!!


No probs, finding eggs will be interesting! but one set-up to look, in i've got plenty of time to watch & look!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Catfud (Mar 2, 2010)

Amazing setup!


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

nice work on that mate, cant wait till ive got my own house and not renting so i dont have to stick to being creative in 4 x 2 x 2 vivs and can make big enclosures


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*vid tour de enclosure.*

YouTube - Varanus Acanthurus Ackie Enclosure.mp4


----------



## Devon_Paul (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, just watched the video - it looks awsome! It is apparent that a lot of work and planning has gone into this fantastic enclosure. Well done you have done a great job. Your Ackies must be really happy in there!! :notworthy:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks amazing

Lot of people say how Ackies will use all the space that's provided and are really active. Have you found this to be true? Do you find that the height is not wasted?

I would love a pair of Ackies, but if they are so active I'm going to wait 'til I have more space to do a really nice enclosure.


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Devon_Paul said:


> Wow, just watched the video - it looks awsome! It is apparent that a lot of work and planning has gone into this fantastic enclosure. Well done you have done a great job. Your Ackies must be really happy in there!! :notworthy:


Thank you!


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

em_40 said:


> Looks amazing
> 
> Lot of people say how Ackies will use all the space that's provided and are really active. Have you found this to be true? Do you find that the height is not wasted?
> 
> I would love a pair of Ackies, but if they are so active I'm going to wait 'til I have more space to do a really nice enclosure.


made this vid yesterday, males been moved she's carrying a belly again, as for room & height non of it goes to waste as you can see. 
YouTube - Varanus acanthurus Ackie Update May 2011


----------



## krsrd (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning animals in a truly stunning home, you must be chuffed to bits having your project turn out as well as it has.


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

krsrd said:


> Stunning animals in a truly stunning home, you must be chuffed to bits having your project turn out as well as it has.


I sure am! 

& thank you!


----------



## snake in the grass (Jul 12, 2010)

Bit late posting here, but I have been looking for some inspiration for my Ackies viv and think I have just found it!
I have been really exited about getting my 54L x 30W x 60H set up but this just makes me want more room now :devil:
Really good job, love it.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
That is all


----------



## The Animal Shed (Apr 16, 2012)

awesome, well done, looks great


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

almost missed this thread, boy am I glad i didnt. that setup is AMAZING I could do with loads cork bark like yours in mine. Hat off to you :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Ink (Jun 9, 2012)

That is insane :notworthy:


----------

